# Mini-Review | Titan Ultra



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

I know I am featuring it in a separate side by side review thread, but I had also applied Titan Ultra to certain sections of my wife's car to monitor performance relative to the un-topped base layers of TAC Systems Moonlight (which itself is a very hydrophobic product)

*Titan describe the product as:*

_Ultra is our highly concentrated water based hybrid top coat, it was engineered to help prevent water spotting and prolong the life of our pro grade coatings but is suitable for all types of ceramic coatings. As an eco friendly product it is safe to the environment and highly economical- only 1 spray is required per 40x40cm or 1600cm2!

Ultra is a highly advanced top coating which can be used on all types of paint systems, wraps, ppf, glass, wheels and plastic trim. It is safe to use, user friendly, provides users with hyper-gloss and is weather ready immediately after installation.

A sacrificial layer with elastic and flexible properties is created which ensures the surface becomes self cleaning and most importantly protects the ceramic coating from degradation. It was formulated to perform in all types of climates and weather systems. Our latest ULTRA 2.1 also contains an anti static polymer which provides anti dusting properties with 2 continuous wipe down application method

ULTRA is recommended to all end users who have had a Titan professional grade coating applied to their vehicle.

Ultra adds hyperslickness, hypergloss and provides extra water beading admired by most. ULTRA can be used as a standalone coating to add self cleaning abilities to any surface.

Perfect for Professional Protection of:

9 Month paint protection- adds self cleaning abilities with zero hardness
PPF Protection- Gloss, Matte & Sateen
Matte Paint protection
Vinyl Wrap protection
Works as a sealant on Glass, plastics and wheels_

*Price:*

It isn't cheap - £40 for 200ml makes it more expensive than my current go-to Polish Angel Cosmic Spritz, but cheaper than it's direct competitor Kamikaze Overcoat, both durable top coats.

*Durability:*

Durability is claimed at 9 months which I will monitor and report back on.

*Initial impressions:*

Initial impressions are fantastic though. This is easily the slickest LSP I have ever used, in a league of it's own for ceramic coating toppers which are less famed for their slickness. It's easy to apply, appears to add nice levels of gloss and early indications would suggest that it offers incredible self cleaning ability.

Posting below a couple of videos in which you can clearly see the micro beading and water roll-off in the sections it was applied to. Big juicy beads are nice to look at, perfect micro beads in contrast will attract less dust by nature and will dry quicker on a stationary car.

Enjoy!

*Bonnet (Ultra applied to left half): 



Micro beading on rear: 



 



Roof (Ultra applied front right): 



*


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice one, just what I was waiting for, you seemed to read my mind lol. Can i though ask where you are getting Cosmic Spritz for under £40 please, everywhere I look its £45 plus


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

nicks16v said:


> Nice one, just what I was waiting for, you seemed to read my mind lol. Can i though ask where you are getting Cosmic Spritz for under £40 please, everywhere I look its £45 plus


£46 for 250ml makes it slightly cheaper than Ultra. I normally buy during the periodic 10% off sales from PA direct or from Ultimate Finish.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh, got ya, sorry, i thought it was 200ml too for some reason


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Don't need another lsp but damn this is getting hard to resist now.

Cheers for the review Adam 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

All about the durability and chemical resistance now....


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Good information, though I have one complaint. I ran out of snacks watching those awfully long videos. Edit please!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Great review Adam and thanks for sharing. :thumb:

I've been lucky and obtained a small sample from a Detailer I know (thanks Irfan :thumb that I'm playing with just now as well. 

I would agree with your initial impressions on slickness, gloss and ease of application, which is just so easy. It's a nice product but not a stand-out one, in my opinion, and I'm not sure if the cost is justified. 



atbalfour said:


> All about the durability and chemical resistance now....


My car is little used and garaged, I don't use any chemicals (other than soap) and so I think your Ultra will probably expire a lot sooner than mine.

Alan W


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Alan W said:


> Great review Adam and thanks for sharing. :thumb:
> 
> I've been lucky and obtained a small sample from a Detailer I know (thanks Irfan :thumb that I'm playing with just now as well.
> 
> ...


Absolutely fair comments Alan. It goes on my own car this evening so I'll have a better idea of how it performs visually as I know my paint and it's limits pretty well having applied approx 5,764 products to it throughout ownership lol.

I think given it doesn't have uber high end packaging, has no obvious scent and mists very finely like overcoat doesn't help it stand out like some of the rivals I mentioned earlier.

For me if it adds enough gloss and continues to be as hydrophobic while I hit it with my alkaline snow foams and wash it twice weekly for a couple of months I'll be happy and I can justify the price tag given how easy it is to apply outdoors relative to Cancoat etc. Everyone's boxes are different 

Not sure it was ever going to take the fun factor thronefrom PA products for use during the summer - Ultra is very clinical in comparison, bit like Overcoat. Anyone who's used it and say Cosmic Spritz will know exactly what I mean!


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

roscopervis said:


> Good information, though I have one complaint. I ran out of snacks watching those awfully long videos. Edit please!


I'll make sure the next ones breach the 7 second mark just for you I was conscious that these should really have been photos


----------



## Fatboy40 (Apr 15, 2013)

Would you say the slickness is as good as a topper like CarPro Gliss / Gtechniq Exo?


----------



## Pinny (Dec 15, 2016)

Timely thread this mate. Was just eyeballing this recntly.
Having played with the PA range yourself,namely high gloss and cosimic spritz,how does it differ in terms of looks,be it as a topper or standalone? Cheers


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Fatboy40 said:


> Would you say the slickness is as good as a topper like CarPro Gliss / Gtechniq Exo?


Difficult to say without a side by side comparison.

My car is wearing Exo but has* Gtechniq* Ultra beneath it and combined it's pretty slick. I don't know whether that slickness can be fully attributed to Exo as I've applied CSL on a friends car and found it to add a fair degree of slickness too.. hence the doubt.

In terms of whether it feels 'slicker' when I apply Ultra I'll let you know but I expect it will. Rain came on this evening after I had her washed sadly.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Pinny said:


> Timely thread this mate. Was just eyeballing this recntly.
> Having played with the PA range yourself,namely high gloss and cosimic spritz,how does it differ in terms of looks,be it as a topper or standalone? Cheers


Will keep you posted on that one. To date I've found the look of the PA stuff difficult to beat. I prefer it as a topper to a more protective ceramic base, adds a bit of personality to what are typically quite boring reflective base coatings.

I think of Cosmic as adding a wax-like look without the drawbacks to a wax. During winter that is less important to me hence the trialling of Ultra which I expect to be more chemically resistant and durable while retaining great self-cleaning characteristics.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Hey folks little bit of an update on the Titan Ultra.

Having previously only applied to a test panel and select sections of my wife's car, I finally got a chance to apply two consecutive times (as recommended to obtain anti-static effect) to my own car.

Application was decent, fairly run of the mill and unremarkable. The mist from the bottle was very fine so this rules out spraying directly onto the panel. After the second continuous wipedown the towels became more loaded with product (could have swapped, but wanted to push it's boundaries) and it did leave the odd streak where a consistent even film wasn't formed. Easily rectified even an hour later with a dry towel - Titan true to their word say it doesn't harden. Compared to other spray on ceramic toppers I am familiar with, I would suggest application process is similar.. especially to those familiar with Kamikaze Overcoat, a little way off Cosmic Spritz which is easier and more controllable because it is very thick and noticeable in the towel and on the paint. 

This product's big benefit is the slickness - it felt very very slick.. easily the slickest coating topper I've used. Also the anti static claim did seem to work somewhat for the 3 days before it rained, slightly less dust settled despite dry windy conditions which was impressive. On the 4th day it did rain and no product is likely to prevent dust settling and drying in the beads following a rain shower.. Based on those 3 days I'd say there was a marginal improvement in using Ultra over another product without claimed anti-static capabilities, similar to FK425 QD in that regard.

In terms of looks, it does restore some gloss similar to all of the toppers I have used. My car hadn't been touched with an LSP since I applied Cancoat a number of months ago. No further observations in terms of warmth, depth, flake pop or pure reflectivity - this is fairly typical of this category of product and visually things are very subjective and relative anyhow. 

In terms of water behaviour, Ultra does bead very nicely but I'm not entirely sure whether the claim of 125 degree contact angles (as high as I've seen published for any LSP) is an accurate reflection of the overall hydrophobicity of the product. I find compared to Cosmic Spritz and even the bare Cancoat itself, the water began to pool on the surface slightly more when using a more condensed flow of water from the hose or pressure water. Any typical user wouldn't be disappointed with the overall performance here, it's just not better at the level of those super hydrophobic products mentioned.

The big one for me was real world durability, which is still ongoing. 

To give a flavour of chemical resistance in the meantime to inform my maintenance routine, I did hit my test panel with my normal 30ml of Wax Planet 8 Below in an 800ml snow foam lance (PIR less than 3%) and the Ultra section appeared to fade extremely quickly after a couple of hits each followed by a wash with CarPro Reset and towel dry. Many hits later it is still there, but peak performance faded even before TAC Shinee Wax, TAC/BSD/TW mix and Cosmic Spritz - none of which are known for being particularly fond of alkaline snow foams. This was really disappointing given the claims Titan themselves make. 

Will continue to update on 'real world' durability... I will be avoiding the Wax Planet 8 Below snow foam and using a pH neutral foam to maintain my own car for the duration of this real world durability test.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Hi folks, Titan Ultra definitely performing better as a top coat rather than a standalone product, adds a nice look to the car and the big one is the slickness - easily the slickest product I've used.

That slickness is still present 4 washes later which definitely adds a different characteristic to Cancoat which can otherwise be a little grippy. Ultra doesn't compromise Cancoat's epic beading which is great - the car's self cleaning performance is excellent and it's clearly temperature resistant and still working away on my exhaust tips despite quite a few spirited drives. 

That said, I did say this was a quest to be the best and while it excels in certain characteristics I just prefer Cosmic's thicker formula to apply. I'll continue to monitor the Titan that is on my car and report back on durability but while the product is fresh I've put the remaining 90% of the bottle on eBay.


----------

